# Headed out to Ensanada, Mexico



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well Guys & Gals, I hope you all have a nice weekend, I am headed to the West Coast for the next four days or so. Hopefully things will slow down for me soon, ready to spend some time at home again, maybe even use the lathe?? Catch ya later!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang, you sure do get around!

Stay safe.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

'Bullet-proof' vest time, Mate....

Have a good trip...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang Robert, you just got back! Hurry back.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Finally arrived at the ole hotel!! I am lost as a fish outta water.. LOL NO bullet holes Tortuga!! :rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Stay safe - I don't like Mexico any more. Our company sent out an advisory that we shouldn't travel there - breaks my heart.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Adelitas, street tacos, brunch at the corral life is good, and then theres them **** fish to catch. Way to go...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I made it back in one piece!! NO Bullet Holes, and just intime to avoid a pacific hurricane. I think it is ironic that last year when i went Ike came in here, this year when i went they got a hurricane!! Anyway other than the Mexico Military performing vehicle searches on me while taking the toll road it was a productive trip. Glad to be back!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome back Robert. Dang, you get around don't you.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Welcome Back.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you made it back safely.


----------

